# Tank mates for 5.5 gallon



## insertnamehere (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello! I'm new to the forum but I've owned a Betta once before. He lived for 3 years until I had a heater malfunction :-( That was about a year ago and I think I'm ready to get another amazing little guy!

I currently have a 5.5 gallon biowheel filtered tank and will be getting a small heater before getting my new fish. The tank is already cycled and ready for an inhabitant. :-D

Does anyone have any ideas on tank mates for the 5.5 gallon? I'm also quite content leaving him in his own tank as well. Just looking for some input. Thanks guys!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

In a 5.5gal filtered tank along with the Betta you are limited to shrimp and/or snails....its not big enough to meet the needs of other species of fish along with the Betta....


----------



## insertnamehere (Jul 24, 2011)

That's what I figured but I think I'm just going to keep my Betta in there by his self.

One more question, should I rescue a Betta from the LFS? Or get a Betta from one of the online stores? Ive never bought any fish online before, my 10 gallon community is all from LFS but the LFS Bettas do not always look very healthy. I usually go on the day they get their shipment in so that there is a better selection of type and color.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is really up to you and your budget.....personally, I think you can find a good Betta at your local shop and encourage to buy from Ma & Pa type shops to support your local small business....look for a healthy Betta on the day they are delivered to the shop...
I do recommend that you buy a healthy Betta to start regardless of who you get it from....that will save you headaches and heartaches.......


----------

